# Cheap cheese in cheap smoker



## DanMcG (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought i'd share this and direct it to the newbies that don't think they can smoke cheese.
While I was getting some sausage in the smoker I noticed my first cheese smoker on the shelf and since I had a bunch of inexpensive cheese in the frig I dusted it off and fired it up.
It's about 32° outside and the cheese has been in for a couple of hours now. the chamber temp never got above 47° since I fired it up.
Heres my original cheese smoker;







Inside Pic;







loaded with what cheese I had in the frig






If ya look real close you can see the TBS coming out the flue







It really doesn't take much to cold smoke some cheese, and man is it good.

I'll get a pic when I pull the cheese out.


----------



## walle (Dec 6, 2009)

Right On!, DanMcG!
This post takes all of our excuses away!  I love smoked gouda... might have to buy some gouda and smoke it now.
Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## fire it up (Dec 6, 2009)

HA!  That Is Awesome!



















I love it!  Really does go to show you can cold smoke cheese if you truly want to.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok a poor finish q-view pic,but it will work.
At first you'd think it didn't take on any smoke, but if you look at the two slices I cut off the pepper jack in the front left and the aged sharp cheddar on the right you can see the color difference and it already has great flavor. I wrapped it saran rap and stuck in the frig for a week or two so the flavors will bloom nicely.
If you want more color on it use some cherry along with your favorite wood. I usually us cherry apple. This was hickory dust in this smoke.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 6, 2009)

OK, I'm inspired. We quit ebay selling 2 years ago and still have tons of ebay boxes. Now I know what I have to do! This should be a sticky. What an AWESOME idea!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 6, 2009)

Great Idea and looks like it works...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I quit eBay selling about the same time and I been hauling mine to the curb a few at a time, heck I could have started a smoker company with them...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok Dan your are starting to sound like Alton Brown for sure. I know you can now build a smoker out of a box but can you get a camera into the oven??? lol


----------



## dave54 (Dec 13, 2009)

Love this idea...... heading to the garage.


----------



## alx (Dec 13, 2009)

Thats definetly err inside the box thinking.I wanna try soldering iron nad can myself.


----------



## badfrog (Dec 13, 2009)

The SMF is truly inspiring...I have been smoking pork butts, shoulders, ribs, whole hog and the occasional turkey and beef ribs for years... I did my first fattie last week and now I must try smoking some cheese!!!
Any comments on what the best cheese to smoke is? how long to smoke, best woods etc.?


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 13, 2009)

You know what they say about the Mother of Invention. Smoked cheese is a whole new flavot to be enjoyed by all. Points to yuo my friend.


----------



## dave54 (Dec 13, 2009)

great idea threw one together in about 15 minutes cheese in it now and smoking with apple Man does my garage smell great !!!!!
going to try some potato chips when the cheese is done!!! 
Thanks for a no fuss cheese smoker


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 13, 2009)

Potato chips...Now that I got to see.
I don't think even Ronp has done that before.


----------



## dave54 (Dec 14, 2009)

plain chips   your choice of chips and seasoning
200degrees for about 15 minutes


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dan, I am leaving work in like 15 mins. I have my box with me and I am ready to get going on this smoke!!!

Your the man!


----------



## bman62526 (Dec 14, 2009)

HA!!!!!  Soldering iron smoker.

That's the s**t!


----------



## treegje (Dec 14, 2009)

Yummy looking,good job


----------



## dave54 (Dec 14, 2009)

mine worked better than I thought it would    took about an hour  
did about 5 lbs total been trying to post pics but haven't got it figured out yet went thru photo bucket and every time i try to post it tells me my file is incomplete I can email to someone if you want see them


----------



## cruizer (Dec 14, 2009)

Dan points to you for thinking inside the box. I mean outside the box. Oh well you know what I mean. Never gave points before but that is a cool smoke. Points to you my friend.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 15, 2009)

I hate to be a copy cat but like I said I am working on mine now... Its very pathetic that it doesn't take much to me happy here at SMF!

Thanks Dan!!!!


----------



## dave54 (Dec 15, 2009)

ok 2 days of trying to post pics. The base is all I can get to load .
Put the box over and it worked ( I hate computers)


----------



## abomb (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome man, looks delicious.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 5, 2010)

For those that have used the soldering iron method of generating smoke, what is the preferred wattage iron to use?


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 5, 2010)

Not really sure on the wattage Aero. I would think the lowest wattage would be fine.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Great and simple way to get your smoke on some cheese. Congrats.


----------



## reinman (Feb 5, 2010)

I did this a few weeks ago, but I just used my GOSM. I put the can and the soldering iron on the bottom shelf, and put my cheese on the top shelves. I just ran the cord out the bottom corner of the door. The day I did it the temp was in the 40s, and the temp in the smoker stayed in the low 50s.


----------



## jerrykr (Feb 5, 2010)

just buy the cheapest one you find.  Surprisingly they last a long time.  The boxes are a great cheap idea, but if you have ANY kind of smoker or grill to use an an enclosed space, it will work.  Clean racks would be nice.


----------



## reeko (Feb 5, 2010)

I have done 2 smokes with the soldering iron in a can.
Works great.

My only comment...
I would use a NEW soldering iron. Solder has lead in it as well as rosin and other stuff that I would not want to get on my cheese. Not sure how much it would effect the taste, but I know my used soldering iron does smoke somewhat from the residue on it.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 5, 2010)

Absolutely.  Use a soldering iron that you purchased just for cold smoking.  I also like to place any new can to be used on an open flame to burn off all the coatings.  I do this in my kitchen over the gas burner and under the range hood.  Those fumes are nasty.  You can also do this on your grill.  I still cold smoke with this method, minus the boxes.  Just works so well and it's cheap.  What more can you ask for.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 12, 2010)

ok, newbie question... I understand using the soldering iron and the can, but where do you put the wood chips? In the can?  Really want to try this!


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 13, 2010)

Dan thanks for the idea. I am smoking cheese now with my MES. I will post up when I am  finished. Let all the MES owners take this idea and run. Of course if it sucks know one will no I exist.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry i missed your post Sawyerrt, my set up has the iron going thru a hole I drilled in the side of the can and the chips or sawdust are placed over the hot iron in the can.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks!  One more question, how far is the grate above the heat source?


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 14, 2010)

I would try to get it as far away from the heat as physically possible, less chance of melting the cheese I'd think. Good luck with it and don't forget the Q-view


----------

